# Elegant old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick



## sansolde (27 May 2008)

I was in Limerick last week and noticed all the schoolgirls dressed like nuns - skirts flowing modestly to ankle.
Is this a new form of rebellion ?

EDIT 28/5/08  I WANT TO POINT OUT HERE THAT THE TITLE  I GAVE TO THIS WAS 'SCHOOL UNIFORMS IN LIMERICK'  -  THE WORDS 'WIERD OLD FASHIONED FULL LENGTH'   WERE NOT MY WORDS BUT ADDED ON WHEN THE POST WAS MOVED.  THIS IS UNFAIR.  THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME TO SEE LONG SKIRT UNIFORMS AND I THOUGHT THEY LOOKED ELEGANT NOT WIERD!


----------



## ajapale (27 May 2008)

*Re: school uniforms*

Moved from  Work, Careers to  Letting Off Steam


----------



## PM1234 (27 May 2008)

*Re: school uniforms*



sansolde said:


> I was in Limerick last week and noticed all the schoolgirls dressed like nuns - skirts flowing modestly to ankle.
> Is this a new form of rebellion ?



Exaggerating the 'below the knee' rule   I don't think its new. It was the same in the late 80s/early 90s. I didn't think it was confined to one region though? I have seen it in Dublin quite a bit. Perhaps depending on the school?


----------



## Brianne (27 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

Yes , I am usually in Limk only at weekends so wouldn't see kids in uniforms and I couldn't believe my eyes a couple of years ago when I saw these skirts, literally sweeping the ground. So its still the same, is this a fashion in the South and Mid West?
I thought at the time that is was a fashion that would spread but if anything, in the East the skirts are now at knee lenght or slightly shorter.
When I was in school in Limk many moons ago , the head nun threatened that she would put newspaper onto the ends of our skirts if we didn't let them down. Within a couple of years , she was going around with a scissors threatening to cut off inches. 
But , seriously , the school skirts in Limk city are like something from the early nineteen hundreds!!!


----------



## Diziet (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

I saw a school group going to an event in Dublin who were wearing these long skirts (down to the ground). I felt a bit sorry for them - the uniform was terribly unflattering whatever the body shape.


----------



## becky (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

I've lived in Limk for over five years and this trend has been there since I came.  DV8 shoes with a white sole and mad coloured socks are also part of the dress code.  Have to say I actually like it.  I


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



sansolde said:


> I was in Limerick last week and noticed all the schoolgirls dressed like nuns


Perhaps they were _Muslims_?


----------



## Vanilla (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

Don't see what's wrong with it. Presumably they have a different outfit for PE. I'm sure lots of teenage girls like the ability to 'hide' their body while they are going through puberty and the angst of teenage years and still be dressed just like everyone else. I am concerned with the early and over sexualisation of young girls and would prefer this than a shorter skirt. Someone recently gave me a present of a 'Bratz' item for my girls who are just 4 and 2. Although it was generous of them to give a present it went straight into the bin when I got home. That is not the image I want my girls to admire or emulate. Time enough for the inevitable battles when they are much much older and I won't have control over what they are exposed to!


----------



## Sylvester3 (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



Vanilla said:


> Don't see what's wrong with it. Presumably they have a different outfit for PE. I'm sure lots of teenage girls like the ability to 'hide' their body while they are going through puberty and the angst of teenage years and still be dressed just like everyone else. I am concerned with the early and over sexualisation of young girls and would prefer this than a shorter skirt. Someone recently gave me a present of a 'Bratz' item for my girls who are just 4 and 2. Although it was generous of them to give a present it went straight into the bin when I got home. That is not the image I want my girls to admire or emulate. Time enough for the inevitable battles when they are much much older and I won't have control over what they are exposed to!



Yeah, I would hate any child to emulate that 'freakishly oversized head and eyes look'....


----------



## Vanilla (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



Sylvester3 said:


> Yeah, I would hate any child to emulate that 'freakishly oversized head and eyes look'....


 

LOL, yeah, that too! Although lollipop ladies are all the rage in la la land.


----------



## rmelly (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



ClubMan said:


> Perhaps they were _Muslims_?


 
No - because he wouldn't have been able to see their ankles - or their shoes (or their faces).


----------



## liaconn (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

I saw a bunch of girls from some school who were on a visit to Dublin. They were drifting around Grafton Street in tartan skirts right down to the ground. To be honest, it looked really weird and you could see a lot of people staring at them. I've never seen any other schoolgirls in a uniform like this. I agree that skirts way above the knee are not appropriate and can be very unflattering on some girls but this was a bit too much the other extreme.


----------



## Morgause (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

I'm sure I would have loved to have these when I was in school in the nineties in the south east.    All the girls had to wear knee length (in practise they were above the knee as you got taller!) skirts.  Pure torture during the winter, and has put me off skirts for life I can tell you!  There was also pressure to have your legs shaved every day when your legs were on full view.


----------



## Gordanus (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

Have seen these around Stillorgan/Blackrock.  Ankle length tartan pleated skirts.  Extremely unflattering to every bodyshape, which is I'm sure what the schools intend! (I used wear a 'gymslip' -god knows why it was called that.)


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

My two eldest have to wear these and, as Vanilla and Morgause suggest, I think they far prefer the full length skirt to some godawful just-the-wrong-height above or below the knee thing.

Anyway, from what I can see, they seem to make up for it more than adequately when they go out on the weekends.


----------



## Purple (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

Can I ad a "When you feel like a pervert when you eye-up school girls" to the "You know you are getting old when..." thread and link the two?


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

Another reason for them to prefer the burqa look..?


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



DrMoriarty said:


> Anyway, from what I can see, they seem to make up for it more than adequately when they go out on the weekends.


Where do they go. Just for research purposes like!


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*

The local _Legion of Mary_ meetings, of course. It's a new form of rebellion. 

Speaking of miraculous transformations, WHO changed sansolde's title?


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



sansolde said:


> IEDIT 28/5/08  I WANT TO POINT OUT HERE THAT THE TITLE  I GAVE TO THIS WAS 'SCHOOL UNIFORMS IN LIMERICK'


No it wasn't - it was a fairly meaningless "school uniforms" which another moderator (not me as it happens*) helpfully changed in an attempt to better reflect the nature of the query. If you are still not happy after this assistance was provided unilaterally then you can always edit the thread title yourself if you can't manage a meaningful first time around.... 



* I don't have that much patience with people who post meaningless thread titles at this stage...


----------



## Purple (29 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



ClubMan said:


> I don't have that much patience with people who post meaningless thread titles at this stage...



I think you could have left out the last eight words


----------



## efm (29 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



Purple said:


> I think you could have left out the last eight words


 
Or even the last ten?


----------



## Lauren (30 May 2008)

*Re: Weird old fashioned full length girls school uniforms in Limerick*



efm said:


> Or even the last ten?


 
ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Betsy Og (30 May 2008)

God be with the days of college in Cork when the local lassies could be seen wandering around the town in school mini-skirts.

No pervert jibes now, they used to be unavoiable in the city centre


----------



## The_Banker (30 May 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that school uniforms are an outmoded concept? In this day and age, should a person of school going age not be allowed to wear what they like?
It all seems a bit 19th Century to me. It is one of the few things I admire about the American school system. The pupils are individuals and not clones that dress the same. To my mind, the school system in Ireland (or anywhere else for that matter) is designed or at least should be, to educate kids. Not regiment there lives, telling them what they can or cannot wear.
Outside of the whole school uniform debate (even if you believe uniforms are a necessary part of education) surely it is sexist to insist that girls have to wear skirts? What is wrong with girls wearing pants as part of the uniform?


----------



## Betsy Og (30 May 2008)

Banker - I'd imagine it saves families a fortune. Ok the clothes themselves are probably not cheap but could you imagine the competition for designer labels if they were allowed??

Plus, a uniform saves hassle - suit & tie is perfect for me, if it was "casual" wear all the time I'd be trying to organise clothes on a daily basis, rather than just picking another shirt off the rack


----------



## MrMan (30 May 2008)

> What is wrong with girls wearing pants as part of the uniform?



They do in the Killaloe secondary school I think they have a choice of skirt or pants. I think uniforms are also a way of minimising the risk of bullying etc, things such as less fortunuate kids not having a vast array of casuals and the brand names etc, so I think uniforms do make a lot of sense even more so now in a time where keeping up the jones is a national past time.


----------



## Complainer (30 May 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> God be with the days of college in Cork when the local lassies could be seen wandering around the town in school mini-skirts.


Am I imagining things, or are there other girls schools in Cork or Limerick with uniform skirts which are effectively mini-skirts, coming about 1/2 way up (or down, depending on your POV) the thighs?


----------

